# Boot mieten möglich auf Fuerteventura?



## guifri (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

weiß zufällig jemand, ob man auf Fuerteventura irgendwo Motorboote mieten kann (Bootsfüherschein und praktische Erfahrung vorhanden)? Ich habe schon gegooglet wie blöde, bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Ich möchte gerne vom Boot aus angeln, aber habe keine wirkliche Lust auf diese "Touri"-Big Game-Abzocke. Das habe ich in den letzten Jahren mehrfach ohne einen einizigen Fisch mitgemacht. 

Das Einzige was ich gefunden habe, waren noch so Kayak-Fishingtouren, reizt mich aber bisher nicht wirklich.

Da würde ich lieber selbständig im küstennahen Bereich auf Barrakuda und Bluefish schleppen.

Bin Ende Juli in der Gegend um Esquinzo/Jandia und wäre auch einigermaßen mobil um weiter entlegene Orte zu erreichen.


----------



## BILLFISH (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot mieten möglich auf Fuerteventura?*

Hallo 
Motorbootsverleih sieht auf Fuerte schlecht aus .Eventl kann ich dir was weiterhelfen.Kannst mich  gerne anrufen bin ab 28. wieder unten.


----------



## guifri (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot mieten möglich auf Fuerteventura?*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Hallo
> Motorbootsverleih sieht auf Fuerte schlecht aus .Eventl kann ich dir was weiterhelfen.Kannst mich  gerne anrufen bin ab 28. wieder unten.




Hallo Billfish,

wie ist denn deine Nr? Kannst mir auch gerne ien PM shcicken zwecks Art des Hilfsangebots.

Danke.


----------

